# Have Cadburys Creme Eggs gotten smaller



## Firefly (4 Mar 2010)

There I was today at my local corner shop with my sandwich being wrapped when I saw the CCE bog and decided to treat myself. With the impulse purchase in my hand as I walked back to work I began to wonder if they had gotten smaller. I know there are more weighty issues and threads running at the moment, but this surely needs confirmation and at the minimum a tribunal


----------



## Latrade (4 Mar 2010)

Nope they definitely have, I saw it proved on the internet.

I think it's part growing up, but I know Cadburys have admitted most of their products are smaller in order to keep the prices down. You look at the price over the years and the rate of inflation and they really haven't gone up in line with inflation, so something had to give and we got smaller chocs.

Mind, I'm still disgusted there's no little cardboard bits in bounty bars now. I mean there's cutting costs and then there's blatant taking the mick.


----------



## Caveat (4 Mar 2010)

0

That's a creme egg in 2020 - actual size.


----------



## Purple (4 Mar 2010)

Latrade said:


> Mind, I'm still disgusted there's no little cardboard bits in bounty bars now. I mean there's cutting costs and then there's blatant taking the mick.



That was a very upsetting day...


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Mar 2010)

They have definitely goo-ten smaller


----------



## becky (4 Mar 2010)

I agree about the bounty bars - not the same since the cardboard went.

I actually hate cream eggs - I get toothache at the thought of them.

The wagon wheel is the one I wish they would retore. We didn't get much chocolate when we were young but a Wagon Wheel was a absolute feast. I did have to share it with my sister but it did seem massive in comparison to the 2 sticks of kit kat we normally got on a thursay (the day the farmers journal, tuam herald and connaught tribune was bought).


----------



## Caveat (4 Mar 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> They have definitely goo-ten smaller


 
Oh. My. God.

That is definitely the worst piece of wordplay I've seen on AAM - and I've contributed some groaners meself!


----------



## truthseeker (4 Mar 2010)

Give us back our cardboard bits - Bounty is definitely not the same, although it doesnt seem as coconutty as it used to be either.

I loved Walnut Whips, but the white creamy stuff in them is not nearly as nice as it used to be, it tastes like artificial flavourings now.


----------



## woodbine (4 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> That is definitely the worst piece of wordplay I've seen on AAM - and I've contributed some groaners meself!


 

eggselent post.


----------



## fobs (4 Mar 2010)

becky said:


> I agree about the bounty bars - not the same since the cardboard went.
> 
> I actually hate cream eggs - I get toothache at the thought of them.
> 
> The wagon wheel is the one I wish they would retore. We didn't get much chocolate when we were young but a Wagon Wheel was a absolute feast. I did have to share it with my sister but it did seem massive in comparison to the 2 sticks of kit kat we normally got on a thursay (the day the farmers journal, tuam herald and connaught tribune was bought).


 
you can still get wagon wheels in the supermarket but not individual ones but in a 6/8 pack. They are always very good value.


----------



## callybags (4 Mar 2010)

I think the larger ones were free range.


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Mar 2010)

becky said:


> The wagon wheel is the one I wish they would retore. We didn't get much


 
Aren't they still around, we definitely had them in recent months, and the ones with a bit of red 'jam' in too.


----------



## Purple (4 Mar 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Aren't they still around, we definitely had them in recent months, and the ones with a bit of red 'jam' in too.



'course they're round; they're wagon wheels...


----------



## truthseeker (4 Mar 2010)

http://www.chocablog.com/news/cadbury-admits-creme-egg-shrinkage/

Ah lads - look at the picture in this link - theyre MUCH smaller!!


----------



## Firefly (4 Mar 2010)

truthseeker said:


> http://www.chocablog.com/news/cadbury-admits-creme-egg-shrinkage/
> 
> Ah lads - look at the picture in this link - theyre MUCH smaller!!


 
+1 to the 2nd post in that blog


----------



## WaterWater (4 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> 0
> 
> That's a creme egg in 2020 - actual size.


 
I thought that Clubman used to post under that symbol at one stage?


----------



## Vanilla (4 Mar 2010)

Milky ways are horrible now too.


----------



## Caveat (4 Mar 2010)

WaterWater said:


> I thought that Clubman used to post under that symbol at one stage?


 
Eh?


----------



## Purple (4 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> Eh?



twas before your time lad.


----------



## MANTO (4 Mar 2010)

Their Eclaires just aint the same anymore since they moved the Eclaire plant to Poland


----------



## ninsaga (4 Mar 2010)

What are ye on about with regard to cardboard bits in Bounty bars?


----------



## truthseeker (4 Mar 2010)

Remember, the two bounty pieces used to be on a bit of cardboard that you could slide them along, preventing choccy meltage by your warm paws on the plastic!!


----------



## gipimann (4 Mar 2010)

I was dismayed to find yesterday that a Yorkie bar now only has 5 chunks.....it used to have 7!!

What is the world coming to - shrinking Creme Eggs and disappearing yorkie chunks


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> That is definitely the worst piece of wordplay I've seen on AAM - and I've contributed some groaners meself!


 
Wasn't my idea, I just goo-gled it.


----------



## Caveat (4 Mar 2010)

If I didn't log on just now I never would have read that.


----------



## MandaC (4 Mar 2010)

Creme eggs have shrunk allright..........and the milky way stuff in the middle tastes different too.

So, how do you eat yours.   

Laughing at the cardboard bit in the bounty.

Here's a blast from the past - anyone remember 2&2 bars.  My Dad worked in Urney's and we had boxes of these - yum and the famous CATCH, rovals(an Irish version of Rolos) and Beanos.  No wonder all the kids wanted to play with us.  Our house was like Wonkaland.


----------



## Purple (4 Mar 2010)

MandaC said:


> Creme eggs have shrunk allright..........and the milky way stuff in the middle tastes different too.
> 
> So, how do you eat yours.
> 
> ...



I never pictured you as a blue dwarf but there you go, serves me right for not being open minded.


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Mar 2010)

There's no hope for you lot  sad or whaaaaaaa


----------



## MandaC (4 Mar 2010)

Purple said:


> I never pictured you as a blue dwarf but there you go, serves me right for not being open minded.



Ah no, I'm not one of those so liberal with the false tan could be an oompa!

Come with me and you'll be in a world of pure imagination...............just love that film!


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Mar 2010)

MandaC said:


> Come with me and you'll be in a world of pure imagination...............just love that film!


 
The original with Gene Wilder was classic. Not that awful remake with Depp. Anyways I better go so little to do and so much time . . oops stop...reverse that.


----------



## N&C (5 Mar 2010)

I got one yesterday...purely for research purposes...ya its smaller but also there was just a speck of yellow in it!!! I know it all tastes the same but it was still very disappointing. 

Have to say I prefer mini eggs-oh and I love love those squidgy things that come out at easter...you know they are marshmallow with a really thin coating of cheap chocolate but taste delicous!


----------



## Mel (5 Mar 2010)

N&C said:


> I got one yesterday...purely for research purposes...ya its smaller but also there was just a speck of yellow in it!!! I know it all tastes the same but it was still very disappointing.


 
You just haven't been paying enough attention - the yellow bit DEFINITELY tastes different - not quite as sweet as the white bit. 
But I'm embarrassed to say I know that


----------



## Firefly (5 Mar 2010)

N&C said:


> Have to say I prefer mini eggs-oh and I love love those squidgy things that come out at easter...you know they are marshmallow with a really thin coating of cheap chocolate but taste delicous!


 
They're called Easter Eggs   , and Mrs Firefly adores them! Thanks for reminding me about them too - nice way to top up my brownie points balance


----------



## woodbine (5 Mar 2010)

what about Appla? does anyone remember it? It was a fizzy apple drink in a can and i reckon it was full of everything that's bad for you but it tasted amazing..

i thini the can was white with a big green apple on it. 

cadbury's icebreaker chocolate? old jamaica chocolate? yummy


----------



## Caveat (5 Mar 2010)

woodbine said:


> old jamaica chocolate?


 
Oooh - missed that one. Old Jamaica as in ginger? Bet that was good.


----------



## Firefly (5 Mar 2010)

Anyone remember JR ice pops? They were delish. Very like a Long Island coctail actually.


----------



## Caveat (5 Mar 2010)

> Very like a Long Island coctail actually.


 
 You sound easily pleased!   Never heard of them.

I used to love _Mint chocs_ (as distinct to Choc ices) and never see them either.  Still see wibbly wobbly wonders though - I think.

Are Pear pickin' Porkies still around? They were lovely and sour.

(And does anyone else know any more ice pops with stupid names? )


----------



## WaterWater (5 Mar 2010)

[broken link removed]

Lots of unusual choice.


----------



## gipimann (7 Mar 2010)

MandaC said:


> Here's a blast from the past - anyone remember 2&2 bars. My Dad worked in Urney's and we had boxes of these - yum and the famous CATCH, rovals(an Irish version of Rolos) and Beanos. No wonder all the kids wanted to play with us. Our house was like Wonkaland.


 
I remember Urney's chocolate - it was ever so slightly cheaper than Cadbury bars which was very important to a person on limited pocket money!!

Remember the 2 + 2 bars very well.....yum!


----------



## monascribe18 (7 Mar 2010)

Time to start a boycott???


----------

